# Erreur 3689, apple TV connecté sur iMac via Airport Extreme



## vador300 (9 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Après plusieurs jours de recherches et plusieurs forums, je suis toujours dans l'incapacité de faire fonctionner la synchro entre iTunes et mon Apple TV. Pourtant la chose a déjà fonctionné.

Ma configuration:
iMac Léopard OSx 10.5.4
iTunes 7.7.1 
Airport Extreme v 5.3.2.

Je lance iTunes, il reconnait mon apple tv et je démarre la synchro, vient alors le message d'erreur "assurez vous que tout logiciel coupe feu activé sur cet ordinateur est réglé pour autoriser les communications sur le port 3689".
J'ai d'abord pensé qu'il s'agissait d'un problème avec mon Norton anti-virus mais que les puristes se rassurent je l'ai maintenant complètement désinstallé. J'ai aussi enlevé iTunes de la liste des autorisations spéciales sous "sécurité" puis il s'est rajouté de nouveau tout seul, rien à faire, toujours le même problème. J'ai maintenant réinstallé iTunes, toujours le même problème.
HELP please, 
Merci d'avance
P.


----------



## vador300 (11 Septembre 2008)

Hello,
Bon ben voilà le bilan des courses, après installation de iTunes 8, le problème persiste. La synchro se fait la première fois après un reboot et après avoir enlevé iTunes des paramètres du firewall mais à la 2e synchro ca marche de nouveau plus.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment activer les communication sur le port 3689, je trouve pas et c'est désespérant...merci P.


----------



## jerome_istin (12 Septembre 2008)

Salut !

Je ne sais pas si ca t'aidera mais...

Apres avoir installe iTunes 8, je ne suis retrouve avec le meme probleme que toi, mais uniquement lorsque je voulais synchroniser avec un cable Ethernet (a priori pas de probleme en wireless).

Comme Pim t'a repondu dans un autre fil, desactiver temporairement le firewall de Mac m'a permis de faire la synchro, mais tu devras probablement cliquer sur le bouton "sync" deux ou trois fois avant que l'erreur disparaisse.

Une fois mes 100Go de donnees transferees, je suis repasse en synchro wireless et le probleme a disparu et j'ai reactive mon firewall...

Hope this helps!


----------



## vador300 (25 Septembre 2008)

Salut,
J'ai un peu tout essayé sauf la synchro via ethernet, rien ne marche, nouvelle version Apple TV, nouvelle OS Leopard 10.5.5, réinitialisation apple tv la synchro commence bien la 1ere fois mais plante à la 2e....un vrai kk....any help welcome merci
V.


----------



## vador300 (28 Septembre 2008)

Hello, j'ai appelé l'apple center et on a tout essayé, ça ne marche toujours pas. On a même fait l'échange de l'apple TV, et toujours le même problème. On a aussi réinstallé lke système, vérifié la borne airport, bref tout apparemment et toujorus le mêmme problème. .....à ne plus rien comprendre. V.


----------

